# Ubering during the day vs night?



## Cameron89 (Apr 25, 2016)

I am a new driver, my assumption was that the best time to go online was during the evening to early morning. I have noticed watching the passenger app that there is a much larger amount of drivers during the day. Is this time too saturated to be worth the time, or are there much more requests during the day? In my opinion there has to be a reason they are all online during the day.

What is your experience? Do you prefer to uber during the day or night? Do you find ubering during the day profitable? Is it a more mature base of customers? Please share with me your thoughts.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

I prefer day. You'll never realize how incredibly hard it is to read house numbers in the dead of dark....and most pax aren't considerate enough to leave the outside lights on so you can see. That and the safety factor...


----------



## Cameron89 (Apr 25, 2016)

Firstime said:


> I prefer day. You'll never realize how incredibly hard it is to read house numbers in the dead of dark....and most pax aren't considerate enough to leave the outside lights on so you can see. That and the safety factor...


I definately see that side of it. Is the profitability the same during the day? Do you maintain giving rides, or are their lapses between? Day maybe having longer rides to even that out?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cameron89 said:


> I am a new driver, my assumption was that the best time to go online was during the evening to early morning. I have noticed watching the passenger app that there is a much larger amount of drivers during the day. Is this time too saturated to be worth the time, or are there much more requests during the day? In my opinion there has to be a reason they are all online during the day.
> 
> What is your experience? Do you prefer to uber during the day or night? Do you find ubering during the day profitable? Is it a more mature base of customers? Please share with me your thoughts.


Nights are nice.
Less traffic.
Passengers more LAX about arrival times ( not late for work)
Less surge,besides closing times.

Daytime traffic can be horrible.
Especially morning rush hour.
I do a 12 midnight to 12 noon usually.
Catch most of the bar rush.
Then finish up with most of the airport rush.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm a daytimer cuz of my regular job. Did nites for a cpl weeks but fricked up my sleep patterns. Nights can be fun but I wasnt doing it long enuff to get a puker or an irate drunk. i do 3 -7 most days and whenever i feel like it on weekends,. TRAFFIC SUX!!!!! i try to gtfo in the burbs asap but always get drug back downtown.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> I'm a daytimer cuz of my regular job. Did nites for a cpl weeks but fricked up my sleep patterns. Nights can be fun but I wasnt doing it long enuff to get a puker or an irate drunk. i do 3 -7 most days and whenever i feel like it on weekends,. TRAFFIC SUX!!!!! i try to gtfo in the burbs asap but always get drug back downtown.


My pattern works good.
Drunks taper off at 3:00 am, airport starts up at 3:00 am.
Traffic is horrible on major highways coming into city starting at 4;30 am, interstate heading out of city is nearly empty.
I take older non used highways back into city,interstate comes to standstill from 7-9 inbound.
I get pings on old surface roads coming back. I make money coming back.
Get another airport trip, out bound interstate is free flowing . . .make money coming and going.
Avoid traffic coming and going.

Breathe in , Breathe out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Last week I picked drunk up dropped off at another bar $5.00 trip.
Got stacked ping block from destination.pickup was around the corner.an over 4 x surge airport run.
Over $110.00 for 18 minutes,14.5 miles.
Breathe in ,Breathe out.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

10pm to 3am if I'm feeling good.
Take them to the bar/party
Take them home/wherever to sleep or get laid


----------



## Cameron89 (Apr 25, 2016)

This is my first week, so ive only been going from 10pm to 3am or so. The first night I worked until 7am, but i fealt like death all day



tohunt4me said:


> Last week I picked drunk up dropped off at another bar $5.00 trip.
> Got stacked ping block from destination.pickup was around the corner.an over 4 x surge airport run.
> Over $110.00 for 18 minutes,14.5 miles.
> Breathe in ,Breathe out.


Do you use an app or website to check outbound and imbound flights? Or just wing it? Any particular days higher traffic for airports?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Local airport website should have it all listed
Same for train station, bus terminal, and know what hours your local public bussing DOESN'T operate.


----------



## Stu Pitt (Apr 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Nights are nice.
> Less traffic.
> Passengers more LAX about arrival times ( not late for work)
> Less surge,besides closing times.
> ...


That's helpful thank you. You have a lot of experience . I'm in San Diego 
Thinking of buying a Lincoln MKT. what do you suggest ? What do you drive?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stu Pitt said:


> That's helpful thank you. You have a lot of experience . I'm in San Diego
> Thinking of buying a Lincoln MKT. what do you suggest ? What do you drive?


Lincoln sounds nice.
I drive x.fuel economy is a must.
Next vehicle will be a hybrid.
Will consider Hyundai sonata hybrid , a larger hybrid.
As an x driver, I am not concerned with luxury.My goals are ,fuel economy,room,trunk room,comfort,warranty,and safety.


----------



## JosephZiai (Apr 29, 2016)

Cameron89 said:


> I am a new driver, my assumption was that the best time to go online was during the evening to early morning. I have noticed watching the passenger app that there is a much larger amount of drivers during the day. Is this time too saturated to be worth the time, or are there much more requests during the day? In my opinion there has to be a reason they are all online during the day.
> 
> What is your experience? Do you prefer to uber during the day or night? Do you find ubering during the day profitable? Is it a more mature base of customers? Please share with me your thoughts.


The perks about evening - there isn't traffic. That means you don't get as tired sitting bumper to bumper - you paid more per mile than minute.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

JosephZiai said:


> The perks about evening - there isn't traffic. That means you don't get as tired sitting bumper to bumper - you paid more per mile than minute.


Plus no traffic gives you more safety to read the Uber app before choosing the rider, or making the first navigation turn.
Being off duty emergency services, I'm not afraid to just stop in the middle of the street with no traffic around, better than driving distracted.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Cameron89 said:


> I am a new driver, my assumption was that the best time to go online was during the evening to early morning. I have noticed watching the passenger app that there is a much larger amount of drivers during the day. Is this time too saturated to be worth the time, or are there much more requests during the day? In my opinion there has to be a reason they are all online during the day.
> 
> What is your experience? Do you prefer to uber during the day or night? Do you find ubering during the day profitable? Is it a more mature base of customers? Please share with me your thoughts.


I work noon to 10 p.m. or 2 p.m. to midnight on the weekends


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

I've worked both day and night. Pluses and minuses to each.

I've found daytime it is harder to make money as fast (breaking it down per hour). Daytime seems to have a nicer clientele (not intoxicated). Daytime usually is a solo rider. Daytime the street signs are easier to read.

Nighttime has lighter traffic and seems to pay more when you look at the # of hours vs. money paid. Night time crowd is a mixed bag - drunks, airport runs, date nights, etc. Night time seems like they travel in packs - sometimes having to tell them that your car seats 4 and not more than that, and they don't want to understand that.

If you have a high tolerance for drunks then night is probably better. If you prefer not dealing with 4 drunks or more in your car then daytime is better.


----------

